# [SOLVED] Display Driver stopped working properly. Help pls



## KIllerTree (Sep 25, 2008)

Im a New member, I joined to see if this community can help me with my computer problems. I'm so-so with computers, until today.:upset:

I play a game called World of Warcraft, and every time I launch it, it works fine. When it loads the characters, it loads fine, but when it gets into the actual game, the screen freezes. Either everything gets really huge and the color messes up and a window pops up:
"Display Driver stopped working properly"
And tells me to reboot, which I do. When I start windows up again, another windows pops up and tells me:
"Windows has successfully recovered from a problem"
Or something similar to it.

There are also times when the screen freezes, goes black, then a Blue screen apears with alot of writing, i cant read it all because it appears for a one second, or even maybe less.:sigh:

It was working great, then this had to happen.
Please if anone could be of any assistance, I would really appreciate it.



-KillerTree


----------



## belfasteddie (Aug 4, 2007)

*Re: Display Driver stopped working properly. Help pls*

Click on Start,control panel, system,hardware,device manager, double click on display adapters. Then right click on the the video card( Nvidia or some other make) click on UNSTALL. Then back out and reboot. Windows will install the driver and with luck you should be all right.


----------



## KIllerTree (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Display Driver stopped working properly. Help pls*

Thanks alot, Im going to try this right now.


----------



## KIllerTree (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Display Driver stopped working properly. Help pls*

Hmmm... It doesnt say anything about a video card. It only has one listing.
"VIA/SG3 UniChrome Pro IGP"
Is the only listing, do I uninstall l and reboot? Or no?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Display Driver stopped working properly. Help pls*

that's because it is a intergrated graphics chip
you need to install a video card capable of running the game
also the psu will need upgrading
what are you running
video card
cpu
m/board
ram
power supply
brand
wattage

any error message
check your tempretures and voltages in the bios and post them


----------



## KIllerTree (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Display Driver stopped working properly. Help pls*

I honestly dont know what you just said. I dont know alot of computers... How do you I check that information? But I do know i have 480mb of ram


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Display Driver stopped working properly. Help pls*

this will tell you
http://pc-wizard-2008.en.softonic.com/
for the power supply take the side off the computer and look at the label on the side of it


----------



## KIllerTree (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Display Driver stopped working properly. Help pls*

Well If i unplug my computer from its charger it automatically dies. But i think I have teh System information here. I did a dxdiag.exe 
<i>------------------
System Information
------------------
Time of this report: 9/25/2008, 00:24:46
Machine name: --------------------
Operating System: Windows XP Home Edition (5.1, Build 2600) Service Pack 2 (2600.xpsp_sp2_gdr.070227-2254)
Language: English (Regional Setting: English)
System Manufacturer: AVERATEC
System Model: 3260 Series
BIOS: BIOS Date: 12/15/04 09:19:43 BIOS Version: E12KA R1.03 VGA BIOS:40N1008
Processor: Mobile AMD Sempron(tm) Processor 2800+, MMX, 3DNow, ~1.6GHz
Memory: 480MB RAM
Page File: 351MB used, 1491MB available
Windows Dir: C:\WINDOWS
DirectX Version: DirectX 9.0c (4.09.0000.0904)
DX Setup Parameters: Not found
DxDiag Version: 5.03.2600.2180 32bit Unicode

------------
DxDiag Notes
------------
DirectX Files Tab: The file system.dll is missing! You should reinstall DirectX to get the latest version.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: Display Driver stopped working properly. Help pls*

only post the information asked for not a full report
i gather it's a laptop i will move it to laptops,when you do not say so in the first post it is assumed it is a desktop and you will receive replies for a desktop 
reinstall directx
http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/...38-db71-4c1b-bc6a-9b6652cd92a3&displaylang=en


----------



## KIllerTree (Sep 25, 2008)

*Re: Display Driver stopped working properly. Help pls*

Thanks for your help.
But I figured and fixed it.
Thanks for your time and concern.
-KillerTree


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

what ended up fixing it


----------



## KIllerTree (Sep 25, 2008)

I had one of my friends take a look at it.
Hes a computer wizard.


----------

